# Off Bike > Ranger's Talk Corner & Off-Topic >  Line Hunters

## thisy/ TC

He Leute 

ist jetzt ein bishen ein Spam aber bitte helft meiner Riderin Jacoba Krichmayer des Buidlbattle zu gewinnen. 
Is super easy anfach aufmachen und liken. Der Sieger griagt a Wildcard + Startgeld für die Open Faces Freeride Series. 
Währ superfein :-) und für die die a bild von mir als Avatar benutzen sowieso a muss :-P ( Shot in a Thrill 10 ;-) )

www.linehunters.com/buitlbatt...ime-1385966182 

Thx u lg 
Christoph Breiner

----------

